# Changing channels is sooo slooow.



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

On verizon fios.
Tried all the video resolution settings: all/1080i/1080p etc.
Takes 10-12 seconds for channel banner to disappear until channel changes.
Any good suggestions ?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Salacious Crumb said:


> On verizon fios.
> Any good suggestions ?


That's a really long time. On your video settings, just check auto. If that has no effect, try a different HDMI cable. For Auto, my TV prefers 1080i with TE3:







Preference is shown on the right side.


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

Tried the hdmi that was with it & 2 others that had worked ok on other cable boxes = same problem.
& yep tried every video setting = same problem.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Same delay with channel up/down, guide selection and direct channel number entry?

I've run out of good suggestions, now I'm just guessing.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Do you have Auto set in video settings? If so, uncheck Auto and try with only 1080i selected. (If this works it will confirm that the problem is with Auto selection of resolution)


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

JoeKustra said:


> Same delay with channel up/down, guide selection and direct channel number entry?
> 
> I've run out of good suggestions, now I'm just guessing.


From the guide goes right to the channel.
Direct channel entry goes right to the channel.
Its only the channel up/down thats slow.
But i like to channel surf that old way & thats where the delay is unfortunately.



Tony_T said:


> Do you have Auto set in video settings? If so, uncheck Auto and try with only 1080i selected. (If this works it will confirm that the problem is with Auto selection of resolution)


Yes as mentioned ive tried every setting except the 720/480 stuff obviously.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Salacious Crumb said:


> Its only the channel up/down thats slow.
> But i like to channel surf that old way & thats where the delay is unfortunately.


One more question. When you hit channel up or down, does the amber LED blink and then the delay starts? Or does the remote wait 10 seconds before sending the command?


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

The light does blink - then theres the delay.

Its wierd cause if on a channel then switch to the next its ok.
But then if i switch right to another theres a delay.

Example:
Im watching channel 2 for awhile - i then switch to channel 4 - its ok it switched right away.
BUT if i then quickly switch right to channel 5 theres about a 10 sec delay.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Salacious Crumb said:


> Any good suggestions ?


Detail whether the box is running TE4/Hydra/Mira/21.* or TE3/Encore/Quattro/20.*; and what the box model # is, for that matter.


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

Model #TCD849300V1

Not sure how to get the other stuff ?? didnt see it in sys info ??


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Salacious Crumb said:


> Model #TCD849300V1


Then a "BOLT VOX for Cable 1 TB", correct?

Per: https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table



Salacious Crumb said:


> Not sure how to get the other stuff ?? didnt see it in sys info ??


You'd be looking for Software Version in the System Information screen.

TE3: 20.*
TE4: 21.*​
You can also tell based on the appearance of the main TiVo screen:

TE3: "TiVo Central" and blue-ish theme
TE4: "Home" and black theme​


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

Yep on that tivo info & its software version 21.8.3.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Could not duplicate on a TE4 Roamio.


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

Ok this is crazy - its working OK now.
I didnt change anything from yesterday.
Wow wierd.


----------



## domingo (Oct 26, 2018)

Ok this is odd, Im seeing the same issue with my bolt, tuner seems to lose frequencies very often, and after a bit will crash and reboot. Everything having to do with the channels are slow as sin. I considered it may be over heating and even put a laptop cooler under it and brought the temps down 5 degrees.

I spent some time digging into the message logs and seen a bunch of issues. Im actually thinking of trying to intercept the logs files that get sent to the tivo service to dig in further. 

bolt on fios as well.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I always wanted TiVo to use some of the many tuners to pre-tune channels so you could channel surf and the next highest channel would already be tuned in on another tuner for maximum surfing speed.


----------



## domingo (Oct 26, 2018)

tomhorsley said:


> I always wanted TiVo to use some of the many tuners to pre-tune channels so you could channel surf and the next highest channel would already be tuned in on another tuner for maximum surfing speed.


with 4 tuners that would be cool.

This is a weird issue slow tuning and pixelation every once and a bit. Wondering if the hard drive is failing at this point.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I've been complaining for a couple years now about Tivo's too slow channel tuning. The crappy FIOS DVR runs circles around the Bolt in this category.


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

Question out of curiosity. Is your HDMI cable running from TV to Tivo or does it pass through an Audio Receiver?


----------

